# Athletes having to tape up logos on their gear at the olympics



## Guest (Feb 18, 2010)

In the man-this-whole-license-rights-thing-has-gone-way-too-far category: I was watching the on-demand replay of the Men's Snowboard Cross event last night and noticed the majority of the guys had the logos on their boards taped over and the logos on their goggles covered in duct tape.

Except if they were riding Kessler boards or wearing Oakley googles.

Presumably Oakley and Kessler have paid lots of money to the IOC so those logos are allowed to show up on TV.

I'm beginning to feel like this has gone beyond ridiculous. Aside from the whole thing feeling like extortion on the part of the IOC, it can start to look like a performance disadvantage if you've got to stick stuff all over you to compete. I kept waiting for a rider to hit some big air only see a huge pile of tape on the underside of their board covering the big BURTON logo. sigiifa


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

The U.S. team in the men's snowboard half-pipe had their "Burton" logos pretty clear and obvious, but I hear you.

Shawn


----------



## Rumble_b (Feb 14, 2006)

I don't remember seeing any tape on the boards. I can see them taping over other logos but I highly doubt any rider would put anything on the bottom of their snowboard at such a big event. That tape could make a huge difference to how the board is on the snow.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I wonder how that works in terms of the cmpanies that sponsor some of the althletes. I am sure that some of these people are under endorsment deals and recieve a ot of cash for using the equipment. That cash, for a lot of them may provide the way for them to compete in a lot of cases. So the sponors that did not cough up for the IOC got taped over. Probably does not make them too happy.


----------



## canadian tyler (Jul 7, 2009)

cant tape p-tex. Everyone uses burton anyways. I think they have something like 40% market share. or they did 15 years ago when I was a tech.
I'll ride the board that pumps Shaun White 20 ft above the lip of the pipe, cause it was the board that _obviouslymade the difference. (insert sideways happy face here)_


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2010)

Rugburn said:


> The U.S. team in the men's snowboard half-pipe had their "Burton" logos pretty clear and obvious, but I hear you.
> 
> Shawn


Yea, I just randomly picked Burton. I know for sure Kessler was visible, and Oakley on the goggles. Oxess was taped up though.


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2010)

Rumble_b said:


> I don't remember seeing any tape on the boards. I can see them taping over other logos but I highly doubt any rider would put anything on the bottom of their snowboard at such a big event. That tape could make a huge difference to how the board is on the snow.


 Yea, that was a joke.


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2010)

canadian tyler said:


> Everyone uses burton anyways.


In snowboard cross it's not so heavily Burton. Lots of people riding Kessler and Oxess. Actually...none of the Team Canada S-X riders ride Burton.


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2010)

GuitarsCanada said:


> I wonder how that works in terms of the cmpanies that sponsor some of the althletes. I am sure that some of these people are under endorsment deals and recieve a ot of cash for using the equipment. That cash, for a lot of them may provide the way for them to compete in a lot of cases. So the sponors that did not cough up for the IOC got taped over. Probably does not make them too happy.


 That's exactly what I'm wondering (and hence the post) -- how _does_ all this work? The IOC swears they are anit-corporate logo. They wanted the Hockey Canada logo on the Team Canada jersey's taped over. But after what I saw in the S-X it appears they're not "anti-corporate logo" but rather "anti-corporations who don't pay us our extort^D^D^D^D^D^D licensing fee".


----------



## canadian tyler (Jul 7, 2009)

iaresee said:


> In snowboard cross it's not so heavily Burton. Lots of people riding Kessler and Oxess. Actually...none of the Team Canada S-X riders ride Burton.


That would have to do with sponserships. The atheletes get some money for every shot that shows their sponsors logo in a magazine or newspaper. or at least they used too... I've been out of the game for a while.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

So if there was a music Olympics--you'd have guys with tape on their headstocks & amps?


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2010)

canadian tyler said:


> That would have to do with sponserships. The atheletes get some money for every shot that shows their sponsors logo in a magazine or newspaper. or at least they used too... I've been out of the game for a while.


Interesting. Is this what you're saying:

An athlete, to compete in the olympics must be an amateur. So if they have a contract with brand X that says "every time you appear in a competition with our brand we'll put N dollars in your bank account" then technically, if they were getting paid while showing up on TV during the olympics then they're not amateur, they're pro. So they cover up the logos to maintain amateur status.

Is that what you're saying?

That seems plausible...


----------



## canadian tyler (Jul 7, 2009)

I can't speculate as to why the athletes are forced to cover their boards, I just know how the industry works for their top level sponsored riders. It's really strange to me why the riders are forced to cover their boards. the only explanation would have to be companies didn't pay to be able to advertise during the Olympics. none of the ski racers were forced to tape their skis. I just don't get it.


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2010)

canadian tyler said:


> the only explanation would have to be companies didn't pay to be able to advertise during the Olympics. none of the ski racers were forced to tape their skis. I just don't get it.


That's exactly why I think the tape was there.


----------



## kat_ (Jan 11, 2007)

The Olympics have been asking organisations to cover up non-sponsor logos. Check out http://www.ctvolympics.ca/about-van...brary+asked+cover+sponsors+logos+during+games


----------



## canadian tyler (Jul 7, 2009)

This is getting out of hand...


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

iaresee said:


> Interesting. Is this what you're saying:
> 
> An athlete, to compete in the olympics must be an amateur. So if they have a contract with brand X that says "every time you appear in a competition with our brand we'll put N dollars in your bank account" then technically, if they were getting paid while showing up on TV during the olympics then they're not amateur, they're pro. So they cover up the logos to maintain amateur status.
> 
> ...


From what I have heard that is how it goes.

... But then it's ok for pro hockey players to compete. I really don't really get the double standard.

I know a guy who was on the Canadian snowboard team and those sponsor $'s are vital for them to be able to train and compete. Especially for teams that don't get much funding. I think it's ridiculous that come Olympic time, they get penalized for that.

IMO, if the company in question has sponsored ANY amateur snowboarder they should be allowed to have their logo displayed even if it may not be the specific rider they sponsored displaying the logo. They have some something to help out the sport. Plus it opens the rider up for possible future sponsorships.


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

someone mentioned Shaun White made something like $7.2 million last year. The concept of amateur is pretty vague.

I didn't notice any taped logos, when they finished their runs they were obviously holding their boards up to the camera to get the 'brand' shot, which would likely be hooked to their sponsorships. Maybe they tape logos of companies that don't sponsor them, ie, if the company doesn't pay them, they aren't going to give them free advertising. Maybe next time the company will cough up some sponsorship $.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

I haven't noticed tape. I have to admit that I sure enjoy Winter Olympics way more that Summer games. I have really enjoyed the whole show. The whole afternoon of the Women's Snowboard cross was full of plot changes. I thought Meulle was totally out of the game during the qualifiers ..... and got gold... 

I have never heard of Shaun White before... wow... ok let's watch it again ... wow


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2010)

kat_ said:


> The Olympics have been asking organisations to cover up non-sponsor logos. Check out http://www.ctvolympics.ca/about-van...brary+asked+cover+sponsors+logos+during+games


 Yea, that's nuts.


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2010)

For those that haven't noticed the tape: check out the head bands on their goggles. Lots of tape up happening there for the non-Oakley wearing set.


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

iaresee said:


> Interesting. Is this what you're saying:
> 
> An athlete, to compete in the olympics must be an amateur. So if they have a contract with brand X that says "every time you appear in a competition with our brand we'll put N dollars in your bank account" then technically, if they were getting paid while showing up on TV during the olympics then they're not amateur, they're pro. So they cover up the logos to maintain amateur status.
> 
> ...


Uh yeah and all those Hockey players are amateur right? And the Baskeball players?


----------



## WarrenG (Feb 3, 2006)

Not sure if the Olympics are different BUT, from my sponsored days in skiing it went like this:

"Listen I'm competing in a televised event at Whistler and would like to endorse your goggles. Will you sponsor me?"
"What's in it for us?"
"Well, I really like using your product, am a good ambassador, and will be giving it considerable exposure."
"No, you're not famous enough."
"OK, well, I guess I'll still use the goggles since I'm comfortable with them, but I'll be covering up the logos..."


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2010)

Starbuck said:


> Uh yeah and all those Hockey players are amateur right? And the Baskeball players?


 The rules for deciding their status seem pretty lax. I believe they all go without pay for the duration of the olympics. No pay for play == amateur.


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2010)

WarrenG said:


> Not sure if the Olympics are different BUT, from my sponsored days in skiing it went like this:
> 
> "Listen I'm competing in a televised event at Whistler and would like to endorse your goggles. Will you sponsor me?"
> "What's in it for us?"
> ...


That makes sense to me.


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

nkjanssen said:


> I don't think that's the case. I think they just changed the rules several years ago regarding an absolute prohibition on professional athletes, but it depends on the sport. Some disciplines are still strictly amateur. Hockey isn't.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Olympic_Games#Amateurism_and_professionalism


This gets even dicier with certain countries that pay their amateur atheletes to compete year-round. Sponsors in a country like ours can make or break a team's/athelete's chances of success. There's a clear advantage to having all the support you need, whenever you need it. Never mind the performance enhancing drugs/equipment scandals.

Shawn.


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

Check this out, it's really rather sickening.


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2010)

This is pretty funny

http://m.boingboing.net/2010/02/20/olympic-bullying-dri.html?utm_source=twitterfeed&utm_medium=twitter

UVEX was annoyed by a lawyer letter reminding them they can't mention that gold medalist uses their goggles because they didn't pay the random.

This has all gotten way beyond absurd. Copyright is horribly broken if this is what it's getting used for.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

The I.O.C. has one goal and one goal only. That goal is to make profit for the sponsors. Athleticism has taken a back seat. Competition has taken a back seat. EVERYTHING has taken a back seat to profits. Many of the athletes still get involved for the right reasons but the Olympics are tainted beyond belief. 

Sadly, it's all money.


----------

